# OEM Part# SC252 Hydraulic Pump



## Plyscamp (May 15, 2006)

I recently purchased a vandalized Vermeer SC252 with 14 hours on the meter. It was missing the Engine, Clutch & Hydraulic Pump. I have the engine and clutch, but needed to buy the pump and a few Misc. parts from Vermeer. Vermeer stealership wanted $329.00 for the pump and as usual I thought that was more money than I wanted to pay.

This is a small Danfoss Pump with a number stamped into the casting. (I pulled the pump from my other 252 for the numbers.) Called the hydraulic shop and they told me the numbers were not Danfoss numbers, but If I would bring the pump in and they would try to match it.

Looked up my local Danfoss distributor and took the pump in. Got lucky the gentleman who helped me had been in the business for 40 years. In about 20 minutes he had identified the model # in the books, then tore down the pump to measure it for volume and had the pump coming 2nd day air.

The Danfoss Part Number for the Pump is 29YBAD012-2LB with Air Freight and Tax the cost was $231.00. I believe Vermeer uses this same pump on the SC672. By the way the shaft seal is a Chicago Rawhide # 5662

Hope this saves someone some money when they need one.


----------



## stumper63 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Gordy,

Do you know where you found that hydro pump for the 252? I checked Motion Industries up here today and they can't seem to find it. Mine is getting pretty hard to turn, being a '99 I suppose the bearings are about done.

Vermeer wants $390 for one now, plus I've got to pay shipping to get one out here since they mysteriously don't have one in stock...

Anyway, if you could let me know that would be great.

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 2, 2011)

Berendsen Fluid Power
7535 NE Ambassador Pl.
Suite A
Portland, Or.
503-288-6061


This is a national company with locations throughout the USA.
Let everyone know what the current cost is if you buy one.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 2, 2011)

Good work man, vermeer needs to get a clue!


----------



## stumper63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Gordy, I'll check today, about same distance from me as Vermeer dealership. Just out of curiousity, how hard should it be to spin the pump by hand if things are ok? Maybe it's just harder than I think it should be because it's pumping fluid? Doesn't seem to have any "rough" spots as you spin, just kind of stiff.

Changed the belt that had just started to separate and the noise went away, worked fine rest of day yesterday so don't want to change it out if it isn't really bad. It isn't leaking, but is 12 years old, tho only about 600 hours supposedly.

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 3, 2011)

If its working good , not leaking and not making noise. Run it till it dies. My oldest one has 4,500 hours on it and all I have done to it is replace one leaking seal.


----------



## stumper63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gordy,

Berendsen is working on finding the pump. He said that the number I had is an outdated number but the pump is still available. I'll post the new number and price as soon as I get it, hopefully tomorrow.
Motion Industries found the pump, out of Chicago, with 3-6 week lead time for $398, $8 more than Vermeer wants. Hopefully Berendsen will do alot better, we'll see.

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 4, 2011)

That purchase was made in June of 2006, so it would not suprise me if part numbers and pricing has changed some.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone have a vendor and part number for a the pump rebuild kit available for the Sauer Danfoss pump number above? I ordered one second day air a week and a half ago from Sunsource in Salt Lake but no card charge, no tracking number, guy just says he'll check on it. Mean while losing jobs.


----------



## stumper63 (Sep 29, 2011)

Berendsen never did get back to me, so the part # is still a bit of a mystery. Will probably just get a pump from Vermeer when needed. Vermeer did have a rebuild kit for the pump, it was expensive too, can't remember for sure, but was more than half of a new pump.

Stumper63


----------



## ApexTreeService (Oct 4, 2011)

New info:

Hydraulic pump is a Webster YB series pump, model 29YB, 2000psi and 4000 rpm max. Actual 3d diagram and all motor specs at this link: Webster B Series Hydraulic Gear Pumps, Hydraulic Gear Motors, Unirotational Pumps and Motors, Birotational Pumps and Motors

Pump model number is: 29YBADO12-2LB, this pump was built by Webster, but I guess Sauer-Danfoss took over making parts for it awhile ago because it is out of production. Now, Quality Control Corp., as of 2010, has acquired the Webster B, YB, and YC series and manufactures all parts and complete replacement pumps.

Quality Control Corp
Tim Dreeland
(708) 887-6269
7315 W. Wilson Ave.
Harwood Heights, IL 60706
708-887-5400
708-887-5009 (fax)
[email protected]

I called Sauer-Danfoss and they didn't know what I was talking about for parts, so apparently they don't cover this line anymore? Although, the 2 page rebuild kit instructions included with my rebuild kit had Sauer-Danfoss logo.

Now for the good part. My pump, running over 4000 rpm for over a year with the pulley conversion to increase ground speed, and a rental unit originally to boot, has gears and bearing with hardly any wear according to the professional hydraulic mechanic I hired to fix my machine. The inner seal assembley (black oval seal about 2" across) had "cavitated", and was missing an 1/8th inch chunk allowing high pressure to leak back into the low pressure side.

Now for the part numbers:

rebuild kit complete with everything below: 163s1009, cost me $69.95 plus shipping.
main seal assembly: 48000
shaft seal: 46255
anti-extrusion block: 38029
wear plate: 36163-1
insert gasket: 38028
insert bridging: 38027
o-ring: 163m6036 (2 needed)
key square: 21021

I am attaching the 2 page repair instructions to this post. Don't replace your motor or buy from Vermeer, $82 and my pump will be like new! Also, looks very easy to do even though I hired a mechanic to do it cause he has flow meter, line plugs, and TIME!

Hope this helps everyone because I could not find one thing on the internet about a repair kit, only 3 people locally were able to identify the pump and get a price for me (some double others, and still took 2 weeks to get even though told them 2nd day air), and the only links on the internet were to two posts on this forum about part numbers. Now you have it all, diagrams, everything.

Here are the instructions and diagram.


----------



## Plyscamp (Oct 5, 2011)

Great write up, thanks for sharing the info. It's this kind of info that makes this site so good.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2016)

Any recent info on a pump for a sc252? My shafts seal went out, I called vermeer and they want $600 for a new pump, and don't sell parts for pump. Took it to a local shop and he said the pump is worn out, and it would just blow out the seal again. He's gonna look into a replacement


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2016)

I called quality control Corp. 708-887-6269
29YBADO12-2lB. $449.81

But guy says most vermeer uses a longer shaft extension part# 29ybado15-2lb $484.42. Rebuild kit $119.85.


----------



## marne (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in the process to order a pump too, good point blaster.
Anyone can confirm what they told about the shaft?


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2016)

The guy at my local shop mentioned the shaft was extended. I would think the shaft could be measured to confirm, which 1 you have. Mine is still at the shop, I think I'm gonna pick it up and just install the seal and see what happens. I will buy a new one if it leaks. I have 1375 hrs on the pump. Mine wasn't leaking much, I should have just left it till it got unbearable.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 14, 2016)

I just got the new shaft seal for my pump. Can anybody tell me if the seal sticks out of the pump a little. My seal was basically gone so I have no idea what it's supposed to look like when installed. I took my pump off and took it apart, It appears the seal can be replaced without taking the pump off. Chicago rawhide #5662 seal,,got it from amazon, 20.00 delivered... I also order the 3 inch pulley, should be here in a couple days.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 18, 2016)

Pump no longer leaks. New pulley makes a huge increase in ground speed. Have to walk fast. My pump actually makes less noise now. New seal,pulley,bushing,belt $55..I'm sure you could use the old bushing but I stripped the threads removing the old pulley, new 1/4 bolts 3/4 inch long, I used my old square key. I also put anti seize on every thing


----------

